# Google Playstore frisst mir im Hintergrund die Megabytes vom Konto... Bug?



## Herbboy (20. August 2013)

Ich hatte ca vor ner Woche schon recht viel von meinem Datenvolumen (200MB) verbraucht, obwohl ich nur zwei News-Apps nutze und ab und an mal Wetter, Sportschau (Liveticker) und Amazon sowie mal Fahrplan per Browser checken und solche Kleinigkeiten, den Datentraffic überwacht wiederum die App "WatchDog". Normalerweise komme ich mit den 200MB aus, manchmal bin ich 2-3 Tage vor Monatsende schon drüber. Ich führte das auf die ntv-App zurück, für die ich im Laufe des Monats ein Newsticker-Widget aktivierte, welches für die News auch Bilder lädt. Doch auch nachdem ich das Widget wieder verbannte, ging es weiter mit dem Datenverbrauch.

Jetzt hab ich gestern festgestellt, dass bei den Standardmenüs meines Handys (Sony xperia Ray) sogar der Verbrauch pro App zu sehen ist (bei WatchDog nur bei der Bezahlversion) und bin fast vom Stuhl gefallen: nur der beschiffene playstore hatte 90MB verbraucht, obwohl ich den in diesem Monat kaum nicht benutzt hab! Updates sind so eingestellt, dass ich über verfügbare Updates informiert werden soll, und automatische Update nur bei WLAN-Verbindung. Ich hatte nur mal so um den 8.-10. August herum mal per WLAN meine Apps geupdatet und eine Apps mal unterwegs aktualisiert sowie eine auch unterwegs neu runtergeladen (regenradar), das war aber alles!

Wie kann das sein??? Was ist da los? Ich hab gestern dann Updates GANZ abgestellt, aber heute schon wieder 11MB neuer Verbrauch nur wegen der gottverdammten playstore-App! Jetzt ist mein Monatsvolumen weg, 11 Tage vor Monatsende - Dankeschön, Google! Oder Dankeschön Sony? Wer isses schuld???


----------



## ЯoCaT (20. August 2013)

deaktivieren oder deinstallieren!


----------



## Herbboy (20. August 2013)

ЯoCaT;5575143 schrieb:
			
		

> deaktivieren oder deinstallieren!



Aber ohne playstore keine Apps, wie soll ich das dann später wieder neu installieren? ^^   Oder kann man playstore auch per Browser am Handy runterladen und dann installieren? 


Hab playstore jetzt zumindest mal in der App-Verwaltung gestoppt. Mal sehen, ob es was bringt.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (20. August 2013)

Stoppen bringt nichts, er Startet sofort wieder neu. Ist das Handy Gerootet? Läuft eine Custom Rom oder die Stock Rom drauf?
Sonst mal nach einer Alternativ Rom suchen. Ich kann nur Cyanogenmod empfehlen! 

CyanogenMod Downloads
CyanogenMod | Android Community Rom based on Jelly Bean


----------



## Der der keinen Namen hat (20. August 2013)

Kannst die apps ja auch ohne playstore installieren oder dir nen alternativen suchen 

muß ja nicht gleich ein custom rom sein


----------



## Bits-Bytes (20. August 2013)

Ohne Root, kannst du den Playstore nicht Deinstallieren.

Gruß


----------



## 1000Foxi (20. August 2013)

Da es ja vorher anscheinend nicht so war, entweder Custom Rom oder Factory Reset.


----------



## Herbboy (20. August 2013)

Ich hab rein gar nix am Handy verändert, außer halt 1-2 neue Apps diesen Monat. Wären bei nem FactoryReset denn alle Apps&Daten erstmal weg?


----------



## 1000Foxi (20. August 2013)

Dann ist halt alles so wie wenn du das Handy neu kaufst (SD Karte wird natürlich nicht resettet, die interne SD Karte (da wo die Fotos drauf sind) wird auch nicht gelöscht. 
Allerdings kann man die Apps mit Titanium Backup einfach backuppen und dann nach dem reset wieder einspielen.
Welche Daten meinst du?
Kontakte?
Kalender?


----------



## Herbboy (21. August 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Dann ist halt alles so wie wenn du das Handy neu kaufst (SD Karte wird natürlich nicht resettet, die interne SD Karte (da wo die Fotos drauf sind) wird auch nicht gelöscht.
> Allerdings kann man die Apps mit Titanium Backup einfach backuppen und dann nach dem reset wieder einspielen.
> Welche Daten meinst du?
> Kontakte?
> Kalender?


 ja, Kontakte, Bilder, Bookmarks, emails...  wenn nur die Apps "weg" wären, wäre das nicht schlimm, da ich an sich eh nur maximal 10 Apps wirklich nutze. 

Der Reset erfolgt aber auf Basis des aktuellen Android-OS, oder? Also: ich hab es Anfang des Jahres auf Android 4.0.4 geupdatet, davor war 2.3 oder so drauf - wird es nach dem Reset dann 4.0.4 sein oder das alte 2.3 ?


----------



## OctoCore (21. August 2013)

Es bleibt bei 4.x - keine Sorge.


----------



## 1000Foxi (21. August 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ja, Kontakte, Bilder, Bookmarks, emails...  wenn nur die Apps "weg" wären, wäre das nicht schlimm, da ich an sich eh nur maximal 10 Apps wirklich nutze.


 
Kontakte kann man mit Google synchen. 
Bilder bleiben erhalten. 
Bookmarks, welches Browser nutzt du?
Emails sollten auch erhalten bleiben, sind ja auf dem Server gespeichert. 
Welches Handy hast du denn?


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (21. August 2013)

Der vorteil einer Custom Rom (CM) du wirst 4.3 erhalten (Nightly).
Auch wenn für dein Handy nur 4.0 / 4.1 Verfügbar sein sollte.


----------



## 1000Foxi (21. August 2013)

R4Z0R1911 schrieb:


> Der vorteil einer Custom Rom (CM) du wirst 4.3 erhalten (Nightly).
> Auch wenn für dein Handy nur 4.0 / 4.1 Verfügbar sein sollte.


 
Wobei ich 4.3/10.2 noch nicht empfehlen kann, ist noch zu instabil (jedenfalls auf dem S3). 
Dann doch lieber das superstabile 4.2/10.1


----------



## Herbboy (21. August 2013)

1000Foxi schrieb:


> Kontakte kann man mit Google synchen.
> Bilder bleiben erhalten.
> Bookmarks, welches Browser nutzt du?
> Emails sollten auch erhalten bleiben, sind ja auf dem Server gespeichert.
> Welches Handy hast du denn?


 
Ich hab ein Sony Xperia Ray mit tmobile-"gebrandetem" OS.

So ein Mist, heute wieder 13MB neu dazugekommen... wie kann ich denn checken, ob meine Kontakte wirklich auch bei Google hinterlegt sind? Ich bin nämlich nicht sicher: man kann bei neuen Kontakten ja wählen, ob man die auch für Google zufügen will oder nicht, und es kann sein, dass das nicht bei allen der Fall ist... gehören zB auch email-Adressen der Kontakte zu den Daten, die bei Google gesynct sind? 

Bookmarks sind an sich doch nicht so wichtig.


*edit* hab grad gesehen, dass ich die Kontakte auf der SD-Karte sichern kann - dann steht dem ja nix mehr im Wege.


----------



## 1000Foxi (21. August 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich hab ein Sony Xperia Ray mit tmobile-"gebrandetem" OS.
> 
> So ein Mist, heute wieder 13MB neu dazugekommen... wie kann ich denn checken, ob meine Kontakte wirklich auch bei Google hinterlegt sind? Ich bin nämlich nicht sicher: man kann bei neuen Kontakten ja wählen, ob man die auch für Google zufügen will oder nicht, und es kann sein, dass das nicht bei allen der Fall ist... gehören zB auch email-Adressen der Kontakte zu den Daten, die bei Google gesynct sind?
> 
> ...


 
 
Die Kontakte werden komplett mit Google gesyncht, inklusive Email etc.
Also bei Touchwiz konnte ich per Druck auf die Menütaste die Sychronisation mit Google einschalten.
Sollte bei dir nicht anders sein..


----------



## Leandros (21. August 2013)

Man muss hier manchmal sachen Lesen 

Kontakte syncs erscheinen nicht unter com.android.vending package ...
Synchronisation kann über Settings > Accounts > Google eingestellt werden. 

Der Play Store updated sich selber, ohne das du etwas tun musst. In den letzten Wochen kamen einige Updates rein, es könnte zum einen schonmal daran liegen. Zum zweiten an automatischen updates. Geh mal die einzelnen Apps durch, du kannst Automatische Updates nicht nur global sondern auch per App einstellen. 

Ich würde es strikt unterlassen die Updates vom Play Store zu Deinstallieren. Einzig das löschen der Daten + Cache könnte evtl was bringen. Löschen der Daten vom Google Framework auch unterlassen, zerstört mehr als das es hilft.


----------



## Herbboy (21. August 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Der Play Store updated sich selber, ohne das du etwas tun musst. In den letzten Wochen kamen einige Updates rein, es könnte zum einen schonmal daran liegen.


 aber doch nicht über 100MB in 2-3 Wochen!!!



> Zum zweiten an automatischen updates. Geh mal die einzelnen Apps durch, du kannst Automatische Updates nicht nur global sondern auch per App einstellen.


 Ich hatte noch NIE so nen immensen Verbrauch, und die ganzen Autoupdates im Playstore selbst waren ja deaktviert - kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass plötzlich von meinen wenigen Apps sich jeden Tag welche selber updaten und stets um die 10-12MB/Tag ziehen. ^^  dann hätten die ja auch früher schon öfter mal für unerklärlichen Traffic sorgen müssen, aber nachprüfen kann ich das nicht mehr, da ich hab inzwischen das Handy auch komplett zurückgesetzt hab - werde dann mal bescheid sagen, ob trotzdem der playstore für so viel Traffic sorgt. 

Ich vermute, dass der playstore in irgendeine Schleife hängenblieb und alle Nase lang immer ein paar kb verbrauchte durch irgendeinen Check... neulich war mir auch das "Mediacenter" in ner Schleife hängengeblieben, hat ständig gearbeitet und dafür gesorgt, dass der Akku nicht 4-5 tage, sondern mit Mühe 1,5 Tage hielt...


----------



## Leandros (21. August 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> aber doch nicht über 100MB in 2-3 Wochen!!!



Definitiv nicht, nein. Habe ich ja auch nicht behauptet (bzw hatte ich nicht vor).

Ich würde jetzt sagen neu flashen oder einmal reinstallieren. Aber das ist zu kompliziert. Hast du schon App Daten + Cache gelöscht?


----------



## Herbboy (21. August 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Definitiv nicht, nein. Habe ich ja auch nicht behauptet (bzw hatte ich nicht vor).
> 
> Ich würde jetzt sagen neu flashen oder einmal reinstallieren. Aber das ist zu kompliziert. Hast du schon App Daten + Cache gelöscht?


 
Ich hab ALLES komplett zurückgesetzt, auch die SD-Card gelöscht und nur vorher die Kontakte auf dem PC gesichert, um sie dann wieder auf die Karte zu kopieren zwecks Wiederherstellung. D.h. jetzt nach dem ersten Neustart musste ich alles neu angeben: Google.Kontoname, die Kontakte waren erstmal leer, nur die vorinstallierten Apps sind drauf. Das Handy ist nun wieder in Betrieb, Kontakte hab ich inzwischen auch wiederhergestellt, wobei ich noch keine App runtergeladen hab außer den eh schon vorinstallierten, die ich nun per WLAN geupdatet habe. 


Ach ja: wenn ich playstore oder eine App selber updated: müsste dann nicht eine Nachricht oben in der Statusleiste kommen? Da steht ja immer, wenn es neue Updates gibt oder auch, wenn man eine App updated und der Vorgang abgeschlossen ist. Eine solche Nachricht, obwohl ich selber gar kein Update in Auftrag hab, hatte ich nämlich NICHT in den letzten 2-3 Wochen.


----------



## Leandros (21. August 2013)

Ja, du bekommst eine Notification wenn eine App aktualisiert worden ist. Hatte auch schon dran gedacht dich nach zu Fragen, aber irgendwie vergessen. 

Ist durchaus ein interessantes Problem, bist du dir sicher das die statistiken nicht lügen? Watchdog kann auch mal ungenau sein. Welche Android Version hast du? Seit 4 kann man das unter den Einstellungen auch nachschauen, was sagen die?


----------



## Railroadfighter (22. August 2013)

Installier einfach eine Firewall und blockier den Playstore im Mobilnetz. Dazu brauchst du aber Root-Rechte.


----------



## Leandros (22. August 2013)

Gibt's eine bessere Variante. 

Geh in die Settings > Data Usage > Play Store und check "Restrict background data"


----------



## Herbboy (22. August 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ja, du bekommst eine Notification wenn eine App aktualisiert worden ist. Hatte auch schon dran gedacht dich nach zu Fragen, aber irgendwie vergessen.
> 
> Ist durchaus ein interessantes Problem, bist du dir sicher das die statistiken nicht lügen? Watchdog kann auch mal ungenau sein. Welche Android Version hast du? Seit 4 kann man das unter den Einstellungen auch nachschauen, was sagen die?


 Ich bin ganz sicher, weil 

1) Watchdog immer zuverlässig war
2) auch die Systemeigene Datenzählung dies angab (dort hab ich ja wie beschrieben auch erst gemerkt, dass im Gegensatz zu Watchdog App-genau der Traffic zu finden ist und dabei dann überhaupt festgestellt, dass es der playstore schuld war)
3) ich vorgestern die SMS bekam "Glückwunsch, ab jetzt surfen Sie wie 1990" (sinngemäß) 



Aktuell ist der Stand: Playstoreverbrauch nur 160kb, mehr nicht. Das war sicher der Check nach Updates, weil nach Neustart des Handy die Apps ja noch "neu" sind. Insgesamt sind es seit gestern ca 4MB, hatte heute unterwegs ein paar Sachen im Netz nachgesehen per Amazon- und Geizhals-App und auch mit dem normalen Browser, und emails gecheckt (ca 700kb) . Ich hatte gestern ca 21h das Handy "resettet"


----------



## Leandros (22. August 2013)

Background Daten restricted?


----------



## Herbboy (22. August 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Background Daten restricted?



Was heißt das? Aber an sich egal, denn ich hab das Handy seit ca 1,5 Jahren, seit Ende letzten Jahres auch Android 4.0.4 und noch NIE so ein Problem gehabt, auch nix verstellt. Ich vermute wie gesagt, dass aus irgendeinen Grund der playstore in einer Schleife hing, wo er ständig kurz online ging - genau wie vor ca 2 Wochen mein Media-Center, was 60% vom Akkuverbrauch verursachte (mutmaßlich scannte das ständig die SD-Karte, obwohl es nicht nötig war). Vlt. war aus irgendeinem Grund bei mir der Wurm drin, ich hoffe, der Reset war die Lösung.


----------



## Leandros (22. August 2013)

Das was ich oben geschrieben habe, den haken setzen. Dann kann der Play Store im Hintergrund nichts mehr ziehen.


----------



## Herbboy (22. August 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Das was ich oben geschrieben habe, den haken setzen. Dann kann der Play Store im Hintergrund nichts mehr ziehen.



ah so, okay - dafür MUSS ich allerdings ein monatliches Limit festlegen, und an sich soll der playstore ja ruhig nach Updates schauen dürfen - ich teste erst mal die nächsten 2-3 Tage, ob das Problem jetzt auch so gelöst ist - ich bin ja jetzt eh schon im Speedlimit bis Monatsende, is also egal, was da noch an MB dazukommt


----------



## Herbboy (25. August 2013)

Nach nun 4 Tagen bestätigt sich, dass wieder alles okay ist: Playstore hat in der Zeit nur 300kb verbraucht


----------



## Leandros (25. August 2013)

Gut.


----------



## Herbboy (30. September 2013)

So eine blöde verf#!&%§  Sch#!&(/ - das Problem ist wieder da!!!

Bis Samstag war alles gut, gestern und heute zog der playstore dann wieder jeweils über 15MB ohne ersichtlichen Grund   

Mir reicht das echt - ich werde mal Google, Sony und T-Mobile kontaktieren, das kann ja nicht sein, dass nur wegen des Schice Playstore nach 14 Tagen mein Monatsvolumen weg ist! Gottseidank ist jetzt Monatsende, da war war ich eh schon fast an der Verbrauchsgrenze.

Hab jetzt den playstore mal in den Datenverbrauch-Optionen komplett restricted außer bei WLAN, hoffe das bringt was.


----------



## sonyRay (8. November 2014)

Hi Herbboy,

bin nach einer Suche auf diesen ein Jahr alten Tread gestoßen. Ich habe seit 2 Monaten genau das gleiche Problem mit dem Google Play Store. Hoher Datenverbrauch durch Play Store trotz aller inaktiv geschalteten Updates. Hast Du nach Deinem letzten Eintrag noch was rausbekommen? Würde mich brennend interessieren, ich nutze das kleine ray sehr gerne und würde ungerne wechseln. Was würdest Du heute empfehlen factory reset, cyanogenMod, neues Telefon?

Besten Dank für jeden Hinweis
j.


----------

